# Skyline Years and Models...



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

If someone was intrested in getting a Skyline, what model/Year would you suggest and why? 
Under 50,000 CDN / 42,137 USD 
Thx, Randall


----------



## Stevie_R33 (Oct 24, 2005)

R32 GTR. It has the strongest RB26 engine out of the GTR's also lighter and more agile


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

One of these cos its a classic


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been building my Rally Inspired Celica and am almost finnished. The Skyline really caught my attention and I think it will be my next project. If anyone can give a newbie a start I would appriciate it. looking for links, differences between Skyline models, Engine differences, Most available parts for each model etc etc... Any help would be great.

If you are intrested, my Celica Album is located HERE


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

the only skyline that has really caught my eye, besides the r32, is the hokosuka skyline gt-r. i dont think i wll ever afford one of those, but i can dream, and maybe i'll just settle for the GT model. but defienently my dream skyline is a 71' skyline gt-r...its pure sex on wheels


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

Like this one?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

or this one (its actually a 72)


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

randallc said:


> Like this one?


That's the C110 series, known as the "Kenmeri."

The pics Joel posted are the "Hakosuka" body.


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks like somthing I could get intrested in... It looks like they would be easily restorable and modified. I was thinking of a 90's style but now you have me thinking...  My Celica is and older car, maybe I should do a 90's version first and see if I really get into them eneough to start collecting them.

What 90's version is the best? I know you are all going to have your idea on what is best, but what I want to know is what one most people want and why? I wouldnt mind somthing that can really move, but it also needs to have the body kits and parts available etc... I dont want to be stuck with somthing that would take me years and years to complete. I would also want to drive it as daily driver. 

You guys have been great... MORE INFO PLEASE !!  
FEED ME! :loser:


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah joel, thats the hakosuka i'm talking about. but if i were to get one, i would get one thats silver, and throw some 16 inch watanabes in flat black. but that one is sick none the less. there were a couple hakosuka skylines at the japanese classic car show, and those cars made me want to sell all of my cars so i can get one!! too bad the real hakosuka skyline gt-rs are at least 50 grand. hey randallc, i would go with an R32 skyline. its the lightest out of all of them, i love the styling of it, and its got the almighty rb and attesa system. and plus its the cheapest!
this is the one at the JCCS i took a pic of


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

What about the R34 Skyline GT-R? I found a model of one and it really turns me on. It almost looks like the new Mustang but nicer! What kind of money would it take to get somthing like this? Also, it an R34 GT-R a good choice?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You wouldn't be able to buy an R34 in Canada til the build year was at least 15 years old. Thats why you can just now buy a '90 R32......


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

What is the earliest R34 available? When did they start production?


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

i think they started in 99', if im not mistaken


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Shwyn510 said:


> i think they started in 99', if im not mistaken


Thats when it ended. I think it was '97.


----------



## Stevie_R33 (Oct 24, 2005)

R34 started production in 1998. Not sure if production has finished but the R34 Nismo Z-Tune was released this year


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The R34 *GTR* was produced from '99 to '02 when the last GTR was produced. (Until the new one starts production that is) 
The NISMO Z-Tune was 20 special GTR's from those production years that were rebuilt to Z-Tune specs. They are technically not brand new cars, but they are in a way due to how extensively they were overhauled.

The R34 *Non*-GTR was available from '98 to '01 when the V35 Skyline was started.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

hah, my comment was referring to the R34 GT-R since thats what this thread is about


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Depends on what you want it for buuuuut you could get a 92 GTR. Simply because they look the best out of the R series and go nuts. ( that is to me personaly and for all you defensive fucks out there im not trying to force you into what i like or belive)


----------



## randallc (Oct 25, 2005)

Shhhhhh.... stay calm everyone... I am just trying to familiarize myself with the models and years. Keep it coming but keep it calm


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vspec r32 gtr 










http://www.ipixel.com.au/vspec32/gallery/index.html


----------

